# I got the Second Booster



## Mike (Apr 12, 2022)

They gave me the Moderna one this time, previously
I had the Pfizer one, also the dose is different, smaller,
the first 3 were 0.3ml, this one was 0.25ml and I felt
the needle going in this time!

Mike.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 12, 2022)

Glad you got it.  The third booster has been released for use.  I got a text a few days ago from Tennessee Dept of Health  reminding me that I was eligible for my third booster, so keep that in mind too.


----------



## Mike (Apr 13, 2022)

I heard a rumour that they are thinking about doing one
with the annual flu jab, I don't know if they will mix them
or give 2 shots.

When I was speaking to the people who are giving them,
they sort of agreed that this is happening, but maybe they
just heard the same rumour that I heard.

Mike.


----------



## Oldntired (Apr 13, 2022)

My husband and I got our second booster yesterday. Didn’t feel the needle but have been having trouble lifting my arm. I skipped my exercise class today because I knew I wouldn’t be able to lift the weights. The lady who gave us the shots said they are working on making it an annual vaccine.


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 13, 2022)

The 2nd booster isn't available here yet, but I had the flu jab yesterday, the first I have had, I wasn't going to trust my luck this time round.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 13, 2022)

Mike said:


> They gave me the Moderna one this time, previously
> I had the Pfizer one, also the dose is different, smaller,
> the first 3 were 0.3ml, this one was 0.25ml and I felt
> the needle going in this time!



I had my 2nd booster Monday (two days ago), and I got Moderna this time too.  I think it is only a half-dose but hopefully as good.  Although my arm was sore for a day, I didn't have any tiredness or other side-effects.  Also it didn't disturb my sleep as much as the Pfizer ones did, but maybe because of the smaller dose.


----------



## Jules (Apr 13, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Glad you got it.  The third booster has been released for use.  I got a text a few days ago from Tennessee Dept of Health  reminding me that I was eligible for my third booster, so keep that in mind too.


I haven’t heard of a third boosters, we’re just preparing for our second. 

My first shots were Pfizer, the booster was Moderna.  We’ll be eligible for our second booster in June.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 15, 2022)

Mike said:


> They gave me the Moderna one this time, previously
> I had the Pfizer one, also the dose is different, smaller,
> the first 3 were 0.3ml, this one was 0.25ml and I felt
> the needle going in this time!
> ...


Mike, I've heard about a second booster, but only for 75+ or 'vulnerable' people.      That let's us out, but I'd be reluctant to have yet more jags.
Of course it might be different across the UK.


----------



## anntaylor (Apr 15, 2022)

I received my second booster yesterday and had some unusual side effects.  I had a fever, a headache and some flu like feelings.   These were not surprising, but I also had extreme weakness in my legs which effects my balance and ability to walk normally.  I sort of "lurch".  Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2022)

I'd call the doctor if I were you. I never heard of that as an effect of either the vaccine or the booster.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 15, 2022)

anntaylor said:


> I also had extreme weakness in my legs which effects my balance and ability to walk normally.


Wouldn't hurt to call the doctor.   There is this very rare side effect:


Guillain-Barré syndrome (GBS) has occurred very rarely in people who have had COVID-19 Vaccine Janssen.
GBS is a rare neurological disorder in which the body's immune system mistakenly attacks nerves located outside the brain and spinal cord. Symptoms of GBS range from mild weakness to more severe paralysis. Most people eventually fully recover even from the most severe symptoms, while some may continue to have some degree of weakness.
Seek immediate medical attention if you develop symptoms of GBS after being vaccinated with COVID-19 Vaccine Janssen.
Symptoms to watch out for include:
double vision or difficulty moving eyes
difficulty swallowing, speaking, or chewing
coordination problems and unsteadiness
difficulty walking
tingling sensations in the hands and feet
weakness in the limbs, chest or face
problems with bladder control and bowel function.


----------



## Chet (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm not sure I want the second booster. I have had a total of three shots which were all Pfizer. If I got a second booster I would only want the Pfizer since I had no side effects with them.


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 16, 2022)

I have had my 3rd shot which was a booster and will be eligible for the 4th shot May 10th. All have been pfizer. I had a flu shot in November. No side effect except the sore arm from any of them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2022)

anntaylor said:


> I received my second booster yesterday and had some unusual side effects.  I had a fever, a headache and some flu like feelings.   These were not surprising, but I also had extreme weakness in my legs which effects my balance and ability to walk normally.  I sort of "lurch".  Has anyone experienced this?


Sorry to hear you had side effects like that, I never heard of anyone being affected with leg weakness and balance due to a vaccination.  I agree with Sunny that you should see your doctor and find the reason behind that.

I had my second booster yesterday, no side effects at all except for a slightly sore arm at the injection site.  Hope you feel better soon, please let us know what the doctor said about your legs.


----------



## Mike (Apr 16, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Mike, I've heard about a second booster, but only for 75+ or 'vulnerable' people.      That let's us out, but I'd be reluctant to have yet more jags.
> Of course it might be different across the UK.


I qualify Capt Lightning,  by age, I also believe that they have
tried very hard to get a fix for the pandemic and if they think
that I need another shot, then it is only fair that I take their
advice and get one, my Doctor and her staff are really caring
and they go the extra bit to ensure that we are all given the
best available care and of course new, news about health that
will help.

I don't mind if others don't want the vaccine, but I do hope that
they don't start another scare, I also disagree with the anti - vax
people, who go out of their way to cause trouble.

You live in an area of Scotland that is a healthy place, it used to be
and the cold winter will sanitise anything so you and yours should
be OK.

Mike.


----------



## spectratg (Apr 16, 2022)

Chet said:


> I'm not sure I want the second booster. I have had a total of three shots which were all Pfizer. If I got a second booster I would only want the Pfizer since I had no side effects with them.


Yea I had no side effects from the first three Pfizer shots either.  But I sure did with the fourth one (aka second booster).  Chills and night sweats and a very poor sleep that evening.  But then I was fine.  Just to let you know.


----------



## Remy (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks like it's going to be required at my work. Six months after the last. That will make end of May for me, so I'll get it then I guess.


----------



## anntaylor (Apr 19, 2022)

Sunny said:


> I'd call the doctor if I were you. I never heard of that as an effect of either the vaccine or the booster.


thank you for the advice.   I did call the dr. and told this was sometimes a side effect.  Happily, after several days, it resolved and I am back to normal!


----------

